# Billy Before & After



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like it. It's supposed to be in a teardrop shape. I don't know the specific angles but cbrand does and maybe she can be specific to the angles of the jacket.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

spoospirit, Billy is so very handsome and is getting better looking all the time. I bet he does great in the show ring. Wasn't it Billy that really wasn't real interested the first couple times that you showed him? Now that he is such a big boy and so gorgeous, I hope that he enjoys it this go round.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thanks Fuzbutz! I am working with him to get him ready. We will see when he gets to his first show. He won't be in 'big' hair but I just want to see how he will perform now that he has matured. I do know that he will get his CGC and his CD without a problem. I just don't know how he will do in conformation. He loves to be with people and other dogs and I am hoping that will get him to show off the way he does when I take him out.
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

in the after pic I think you put to much hair there. It should go up slightly and not at an angle on the mane to the top knot if that makes sense lol

He also needs more hair under the jacked going in a straight line then curving up. You should stack him better also he has his head poking forward slightly. instead of up. Also his front feet not placed right.

here are some examples look at Kodis profile 
http://www.seraphimstandardpoodles.com/ourboys.html




























http://my.ilstu.edu/~cahuff/good1.jpg


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thanks Roxy....I know he is not stacked properly and his head is not placed right....I didn't have anyone here to stack him for me and i haven't taught him to self stack yet. Thanks for the picks and the suggestions. I really like the last one you put a link to.
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Thanks Roxy....I know he is not stacked properly and his head is not placed right....I didn't have anyone here to stack him for me and i haven't taught him to self stack yet. Thanks for the picks and the suggestions.
> _


O Im sorry i forget about stacking by yourselves  Its hard and dogs never stand right.

He looks like enzo at this point not enough hair in the back of the neck lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yeeeepppp!! Hardest place to grow it. And I keep him banded and it is long but it never seems to be long enough. He never breaks hair there either. If he breaks any, it's on the top of his head because he rubs his bands. Frustrating!
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Yeeeepppp!! Hardest place to grow it. And I keep him banded and it is long but it never seems to be long enough. He never breaks hair there either. If he breaks any, it's on the top of his head because he rubs his bands. Frustrating!
> _


We stopped banding the back of the neck because it gets knotted easily, even when we only leave them in for a few days. The shoulders and his neck movement makes it rub and get messy.

We asked a pro handler at last weekends show on what does he do. He said he only bands and does not band down the back just on the head and keep the coat conditioned so it wont break. We live in a dry state so we need to condition otherwise static !

A breeder showed us how to do a bubble and she said Enzos hair is dry lol so we need more conditioner.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's good to know because I have been banding him down the neck. I will stop doing that. He was getting knots around these bands. For some reason he seems to knot easily on the side of his shoulders. I can brush every few days and he will always be knotted up there. I am wondering if it is from sleeping on his side._


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks awsome to me but I don't know anything about show coats.
I do know that both Mandy and Casey matted like crazy on the one blanket I would give them. Yep slow learner LOL Mandy had it and I took it out she was mating so bad and then stupidly gave it to Casey one time.
Try him on a different blanket or mat and see if that makes a difference


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thanks Mandy....I'll try that.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I love the pic w/ the cat. I have a feeling that Booger will do the same when I get my Spoo. He is nosey and jealous. He already gets in the way when I'm grooming Bailey. Billy looks like he is really coming along and I wish you guys the best of luck at the show!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

my little kitten, Neptune would get on the table with Kaden all the time. 

really cute movie of Kaden and Neptune- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJvf_F7YesY


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> my little kitten, Neptune would get on the table with Kaden all the time.
> 
> really cute movie of Kaden and Neptune- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJvf_F7YesY


_OMG! OMG!! Taffy let one of my 'big' kittens do the same thing for several months until I decided he was just too big to be trying to nurse off of her!!! ound: Since I discouraged Sassypants from nursing, he just goes up to Taffy for a complete bath. Then the soggy kitty wants to cuddle in my lap......Ewwwww!!!_


----------

